# Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?



## Dorschi (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ihr Küchenfreaks! Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir in meine Küche eine Kochplatte mit Induktionsfeld einbaue.
Muß ich meine Stahltöpfe und Pfannen dann vererben oder funzt das auch mit Nichtspezial- Gerät?
Bitte ran an dioe Tasten und Tipps! 
 Danke


----------



## Chani04 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Hallo, 
soviel wie ich weis Ja, die alten sind dafür nicht geeignet!

Und so viel wie ich weis sind die speziellen Töpfe auch teuer.

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Dorschi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Na dann überleg ich´s mir doch noch einmal, wobei die Vorteile natürlich beeindrucken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Also, da ich auch beruflich damit zu tun ahbe (u. a. Vorführungen für Küchenstudios etc.):
Induktion ist das beste was es gibt, auch wesentlich besser und komfortabler als Gas.

Man kann jeden magnetischen Topf verwenden (einfach mit nen kleinen Magneten nachprüfen).

Wie immer gibt es dabei aber große Unterschiede zwischen billig und nicht ganz so billig.

Das entscheidende bei Kochgerät für Induktionsfelder ist, wieviel von der abgegebenen Energie dann wirklich in Hitze umgewandelt wird, also der Wirkungsgrad. 

Ebenso kommt es darauf an, aus welchem Material die Töpfe/Pfannen wie aufgebaut sind, auch da gibt es Unterschied  die man bezahlen muss.

Aber nochmal:
Alles was magnetisch ist fuunktioniert!!!

Große Vorteile vom Induktionskochen:
Sehr schnelle Temperaturregelung (sowohl nach oben wie nach unten)
Dadurch auch wesentlich geringerer Energhieverbrauch  als andere Elektroherde
Weniger bis kein anbrennen z. B. überkochender Milch, verschütterter Soßen etc., da es keine direkte Hitzequelle gibt.
Aus diesem Grund auch wesentlich leichter zu säubern als jeder andere Herd.

Ich kanns Dir nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## duck_68 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

...und wenn sich die "böse Schwiegermutter" mit einem Herzschrittmacher über den Herd beugt, liegt sie auch gleich daneben|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Spass bei Seite! Wie sieht es eigentlich bezühlich der Sicherheit für Schrittmacherpatienten aus#c #c 

Martin#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Soll angeblich so sicher wie auch die Mirkowelle diesbezüglich sein.


----------



## Allroundangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@Martin
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass deiner Schwiegermutter etwas passiern würde :m


So mal schaun ob ich es noch auf die Reihe bekomme die Zusammenhänge verständlich zu erklären.
Hm ja ich fang am besten ganz am Anfang an....

Wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst, erzeugt jeder Strom durchflossene Leiter ein Magnetfeld umsich.
Wenn ihr jetzt einen Leiter um einen magnetisierbaren Eisenkern wickelt wird dieser Eisenkern zu nem Magneten.
Und wenn ihr einen Eisenkern nehmt der was optimal wäre Kreisrund ist oder halt ein geschlossenes Viereck ist, fängt an in dem Eisenkern ein Strom zu fließen.
Das Induktionskochfeld funktioniert dann so, dass du einen Eisenkern in Hufeisenform hast also nur noch der Deckel fehlt.
So und dein Topf bildet nun den Deckel, und es fängt an in dem Boden von deinem Topf ein Strom zu fließen der ihn durch den elektrischen Widerstand erhitzt.
Wenn du jetzt aber einen Topf in Sandwich Bauweise hast kann der Strom nur in den elektrisch Leitfähigen Schichten fließen und der Wirkungsgrad ist deswegen nicht so groß.
Die Töpfe die speziell für Induktionskochfelder sind, werden schätze ich einen Boden haben der aus nem Material ist das nen relativ geringen elektrischen Widerstand hat.

Hab mal schnell ne Zeichnung gemacht, machts vielleicht verständlicher.....
Aber net lachen ist nur schnell mit Paint hingeschmiert #t


----------



## Dorschi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Na das erklärt´s doch! Besten Dank Euch allen!
Also probieren und meine schöne Alukasserolle gleich aussortieren.


----------



## tapaesser (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@thomas oder all die es wissen

Kann man einen"alten" Einbauherd in einen Induk. umrüsten ??

Danke für Info's


----------



## ThomasL (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@Thomas9904

wie ich sehe hast du ja Erfahrung mit Induktionsherden, mein Kochherd wird auch langsam mal erneuerungsbedürftig und ich interessiere mich auch für einen Induktionsherd.

Wie sieht's dort aus mit Gusseisenpfannen? Die Frage ist jetzt nicht ob sie funktionieren, denn sie sind ja magnetisch, ich meine ob das gut funktioniert?

@tapaesser

soweit ich weiss ist die Umrüstung eines alten Herdes auf Induktion nicht möglich.


----------



## Ronen (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*



> Wie sieht's dort aus mit Gusseisenpfannen?


Nein, die funktionieren nicht!


Induktion ist das geilste was es gibt. Arbeite mit Induktions WOK und Induktions Herd.

Achten sollte man unbedingt beim Kauf auf die Leistung.

Nen gutes Gerät ist zwar echt teuer.... aber z.B. in nem ordentlichen Induktionswok, brennt Dein Öl schneller als Du die Ölflasche weggestellt hast, oder 5 liter wasser kochen in 1 minute. Also daher ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und anfangs ist mit evtl. kulinarischen verlusten durch branding zu rechnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*



> Kann man einen"alten" Einbauherd in einen Induk. umrüsten ??


Verschiedene Firmen bieten dafür "Einbausätze an.



> Nen gutes Gerät ist zwar echt teuer.... aber z.B. in nem ordentlichen Induktionswok, brennt Dein Öl schneller als Du die Ölflasche weggestellt hast, oder 5 liter wasser kochen in 1 minute. Also daher ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und anfangs ist mit evtl. kulinarischen verlusten durch branding zu rechnen


Naja, die "hausfrauentauglichen" Geräte sind nicht so teuer, eine Hausfrau braucht mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Leistung, die wir Profis nutzen können.

Damit reduziert sich dann auch der angesprochene "Verlust durch Branding" etwas, wenn man statt eines Profi- ein hausfrauentaugliches Gerät kauft ))


----------



## tapaesser (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@ Thomas

ich liebe es wenn es schnell heiß her geht.

Wenn ich nach Hause komme stelle ich meine Aktentasche immer erst als zweites ab.:q

Danke für die Info. 
Werde mich mal informieren.


----------



## BeeJay (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*



			
				Allroundangler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Töpfe die speziell für Induktionskochfelder sind, werden schätze ich einen Boden haben der aus nem Material ist das nen relativ geringen elektrischen Widerstand hat.


Nope, es ist gerade anders herum...
Du nimmst ein (ferro)magnetisches Material (also mit Hystereseeffekt) und polst das Feld der Induktionsplatte ständig um. Der magnetisierbare Metall hat im Vergleich zu den vergleichweise guten Leitern wie Alu oder Kupfer einen hohen Widerstand. Durch das Feld werden wie schon gesagt wurde Wirbelströme induziert, die über den Widerstand des Materials in Wärme umgesetzt werden (und zwar wirklich nur im magnetischen Topfboden).

Besteht der Boden aus Alu oder Kupfer (mit geringer elektrischer Widerstand), dann würden die induzierten Ströme fröhlich im Kreis fließen, aber verlgleichsweise wenig "Verluste" und damit Wärme produzieren. 
Das wäre dann so, als würdest du eine Bremse ölen, damit sie besser bremst. 
...keep on cookin' 

BeeJay


----------



## Dorschi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Also gehen auch normale Stahlbodentöpfe?


----------



## Allroundangler (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Au ja stimmt ja sorry!!#t 
Hab das gestern Abend n bischen dureinander gewürfelt.....#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Wie sieht es denn mit den negativen Erfahrungen bezüglich Geschmacksveränderung (und Ionen-Radikalen, Maillard etc.) aus?

Parallelbeispiel: Die Mikrowelle erzeugt z.B. auf dem Gargut den berühmten "Wet-Dog-Flavor" #t 
Die Veränderungen in der Nahrhaftigkeit sind nachweisbar - Ratten werden sehr viel kränker bei gestrahlter Nahrung vs. normal gekochter. 
Überdies wurde interessanterweise die Verfütterung von mikrowellenbestrahltem Futterkrams bei der Deutschen Wehrmacht und den echten Sowjets RoteArmee verboten (die nun nicht gerade zimperlich waren, aber Wehrkraftzersetzung geht nun mal nicht). 
Für die Konsumenten Dummdödels scheint diese Technik aber gerade recht zu sein |rolleyes  Naja, gibt auch Leute die drehen sich (dauernd) McDonalds und sowas rein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Gegenüber allen Meldungen was gefährlich für Menschen und/oder Umwelt sein soll bin ich mehr als skeptisch.
Der Wald müßte nach den Horrormneldungen so vor 15 - 20 Jahren schon ausgestorben sein, Biertrinker müßten alle Krebs bekommen hjaben etc..

Genauso sehe ich das sowohl bei Mirkowelle und Induktion.

Wobei das Induktionsfeld ja eigentlich nicht mal direkten Einfluß auf dfas Gargut hat sondern nur auf den magnetischen Topf/Pfannenboden.

Von daher würde ich das als unbedenklich einstufen.


----------



## Dorschi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Ich mag da ja komisch sein, aber eine Mikrowelle kommt mir nicht in die Hütte!


----------



## tapaesser (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@ Dorschi

warum nicht ?  Kein Strom vorhanden ??

Ne mal ohne Flax, wie siehst Du als ..............  es ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Ich bin foh um meinen Mokro - allerdings nicht zum garen, sondern nur zum schnellen aufwärmen von Beilagen (Nudeln, Reis, Kartoffeln etc.) oder Gemüse.

Und ich wäre froh wenn ich zu Hause auch nen Induktionsherd hätte (ist bei der näxten Küchenrenovierung aber mit Sicherheit dabei - es sei denn es kommt bis dahin noch was genialeres auf den Markt) .


----------



## Dorschi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Das Einzige, wofür ich hin und wieder mal eine Miwe bräuchte, ist schnelles Auftauen, wenn man mal noch 3 Steaks für den Grill braucht o.Ä.


----------



## ThomasL (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

@Ronen

kannst du mir mal erklären, warum die Gusseisentöpfe auf Induktionsherden nicht funktionieren sollen. Ich hab mal meinen Pfannen und Töpfe mit dem Magnet getestet und das waren fast die einzigen die magnetisch waren#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag da ja komisch sein, aber eine Mikrowelle kommt mir nicht in die Hütte!


Das ist nicht komisch, sondern vorsichtig! #6 bringt einen zwar nicht sofort um, aber wie sagt man so schön: der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein - und die Gesundheit 

Zum Induktionsherd: wie hoch ist denn der magnetische Fluß und in welchem Verhältnis steht das zu den Molekülbindungskräften? Also ich halte bestimmte Veränderungen da für unerwünscht, aber bei einem guten Feldabschluss ohne leckende Felder hört sich die effiziente Energieübertragung schon sehr interessant an :g

http://leifi.physik.uni-muenchen.de/web_ph10/umwelt-technik/12induktionsherd/indukherd.htm

Ich les mich mal schlau. Bei Herden mit 10KW Anschlußleistung sind natürlich kräftige Felder möglich und die Frage wie gut die gebündelt bleiben stellt sich.

Interessant:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induktionsherd
    * Studie des Schweizer Bundesamt für Gesundheit zur "Magnetfeldexposition durch Induktionskochherde". 
*Noch kein Abschlussbericht vorhanden*

    * PDF-Artikel der Fachhochschule Wiesbaden, Fachbereich 08 – MND Umwelttechnik über "Gesundheitliche Auswirkungen durch Strahlenexposition niederfrequenter und hochfrequenter elektromagnetischer Felder und wie kann man sich davor schützen?"


http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/strahlung/00053/00921/00922/index.html?lang=de
Expositionsmessungen
Magnetfeldexposition durch Induktionskochherde
Über die Exposition durch Induktionskochherde ist sehr wenig bekannt, es gibt jedoch Hinweise, dass die entstehenden Streufelder die ICNIRP-Grenzwertempfehlungen übersteigen können. Das Projekt hat zum Ziel, die bei Induktionskochherden entstehenden Streufelder und die Exposition der BenutzerInnen zu erfassen.
Projektdauer: 2005 - 2006
Durchführung: Dr. Urs Lott, IT'IS Foundation, Zürich.


----------



## oknel (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

ok, wer angst vor was auch immer für strahlen hat, (ausg. sonnenstrahlen und radiowellen) sollte vom kauf eines induktionkochfeldes absehen.

ansonnsten vereint diese technik fast alle vorteile der andreren geräte  in sich.
mal abgesehn vom absengen der frisch geschlachteten ente über das gasflamme .

mfg


----------



## Dorschi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Induktionskochfeld- Muß ich meine alten Töpfe alle wegschmeißen?*

Oknel das macht man doch draußen mit Spiritus!


----------

